# repuatable dealers in the south west / south



## Dipointon (17 June 2013)

I'm sure this has been asked before, but desperately looking for recommendations for good horse dealers in south west or south.


----------



## Cleo (17 June 2013)

What type of horse are you looking for?


----------



## Dipointon (17 June 2013)

Looking for 15.3 - 16.2 irish / thoroughbred / or thoroughbred x that is a sensible, uncomplicated allrounder, can SJ up to about 1.10 and event up to 100 but is happy at 80 /90. No bucking or rearing, aged between 5 and 9.  (So not much to ask really


----------



## Breena (17 June 2013)

Liz Bradborn had a showjumper for sale at Proper Horses, don't think he's got any TB in him though, but a stunning and very gentle horse. 
Sorry I don't know much else other than he's a chestnut call George  I fell in love with him but was out of my price range.


----------



## lazysunday (17 June 2013)

I've bought 3 horses over the years from Andy Brake when he was in Taunton. He is now in Dorset. 
All mine were as described and Thoroughbred or IDxTB from Ireland. They could ALL seriously jump!
I know he is now a little more expensive, but would go back to him in a heartbeat if I could afford it.

Hope that helps, pm me for more info as know of a lady who has a very nice 5 yr old but he may be too big.


----------



## Dipointon (17 June 2013)

Thanks Breena!


----------



## fankino04 (19 June 2013)

http://www.meachamsporthorses.com/page6.htm
Bounty looks nice but not sure from advert if she is experienced enough for you


----------



## Poo Picker (19 June 2013)

http://www.bosankoequineservices.co.uk/


----------



## Dipointon (19 June 2013)

Thanks to all for the links and suggestions, looks interesting!


----------



## Dipointon (19 June 2013)

like the look of Dilanoj, very nice, but young...!


----------



## MiJodsR2BlinkinTite (19 June 2013)

One to avoid: Quarrystone Stud ( but apparently they've re-named/re-branded themselves ) - do a search on here and a whole load of stuff will come up. I'm naming and shaming - unashamedly. 

Sorry don't know who to recommend.......so not much use I'm afraid. Sorry!


----------



## Kokopelli (22 June 2013)

http://www.cattybrookhorses.com/

Not all horses on website so definitely worth giving Helen a ring.


----------



## spacefaer (23 June 2013)

Can't tempt you with something smaller?  Friend of mine has exactly what you describe but it's 14.2hh lol! 

Joking apart,  try Tom Searle - he's Chippenham way and has some lovely irish horses

http://www.tomsearleequestrian.co.uk


----------



## siennamum (23 June 2013)

http://www.lakeviewstud.co.uk/


----------



## Vicki_Krystal (24 June 2013)

fankino04 said:



http://www.meachamsporthorses.com/page6.htm
Bounty looks nice but not sure from advert if she is experienced enough for you
		
Click to expand...

Bounty was my horse and is now sold.
Clare will have others though.
I also know of a warm blood who has eventing experience but no tb in him.


----------



## Cluny (1 July 2013)

Recommend Lydia Lucas at Saxon Equestrian, we bought my husbands horse from her.  She has super quality Warmbloods in and also usually has a nice TB or two.  She is extremely honest and has a good reputation.

http://www.saxonequestrian.com/


----------



## SpottyTB (1 July 2013)

Mijodsr2blinkintite- completely agree, have had my own experiences with them.. Not good luckily I have enough experience and checked teeth etc to check age and went for the mare with a nice eye as well as the one who showed ability. She was ok but my friend who has some disability with her hands did not have such a good experience..


----------



## bisbo (20 August 2013)

I have a lovely 10 yrd old TB for sale based at Clevedon, need to sell so open to sensible offers.  Very nice on the flat, loads of wins unaffiliated dressage, placing at BE90.  www.pickapicture.co.uk  Message me for any further details.  Thanks


----------



## BadermusPP (19 September 2013)

Tim warren.. lovely chap.. doesn't feel like he forces you to make a decision and everything he has seems reasonably priced.
Bought one off him ridiculously cheap. Never could understand why he was though as he is exactly what Tim told me he was and better.. would defiantly buy from him again.


----------



## miss_c (20 September 2013)

I was going to say Tom Searle as well.


----------



## BethanT (28 September 2013)

I too would advise to stay well clear of Quarry Stone, they have just been taken to court and prosecuted for fraud 

http://www.torquayheraldexpress.co....guilty-fraud/story-19838377-detail/story.html

already having a healthy debate on the old Facebook


----------

